# GNOME installation incomplete



## ObiektywNy (May 5, 2010)

Hello
I have fresh installation FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386

I did steps according to that website http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq226.html.
means I did

```
# portmaster -a
# portmaster gnome-media gnome-settings-daemon gnome-control-center
```
but my process stopped with below error:


```
:> export_syms
awk -f /usr/src/sys/conf/kmod_syms.awk fuse.kld  export_syms | xargs -J% objcopy % fuse.kld
ld -Bshareable  -d -warn-common -o fuse.ko fuse.kld
objcopy --strip-debug fuse.ko
===> mount_fusefs (all)
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/work/fuse4bsd-498acaef33b0/mount_fusefs
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -I/usr/src/sbin/mount -I../include -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector  -c mount_fusefs.c
mount_fusefs.c:79: error: 'MNT_NFS4ACLS' undeclared here (not in a function)
mount_fusefs.c: In function 'main':
mount_fusefs.c:400: warning: implicit declaration of function 'init_backgrounded'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/work/fuse4bsd-498acaef33b0/mount_fusefs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/work/fuse4bsd-498acaef33b0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod.

===>>> make failed for sysutils/fusefs-kmod
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for sysutils/fusefs-kmod failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gvfs-1.2.3_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for libgnomeui-2.24.1_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gnome-control-center-2.26.0_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I added line to /etc/rc.conf

```
gnome_enable="YES"
```

and I run command : `echo 'exec gnome-session' >> ~/.xsession`

after restart GNOME 2.82 show up but 

Few things do'nt work as:

- Gnome Appearance Properties - won't open, it is short blink of window and that it
- There is no icon in menu list
- I can't open Change Desktop background from right mouse click on the desktop
- also when I try to open Computer icon from the desktop I getting error


```
Could not display "Computer:///". 
The file is of an unknown type
```

this is what I found so far

Do you have any idas how to fix it?


----------



## chess (May 5, 2010)

ObiektywNy said:
			
		

> Hello
> I have fresh installation FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386
> 
> I did steps according to that website http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq226.html.
> ...



If this is a fresh installation, then you should have followed the 'install' instructions.  The instructions you quoted above are for upgrading GNOME from 2.26 to 2.28.

Essentially, you will need to use pkg_add to add packages or build x11/gnome2 from ports.


----------



## alp (May 5, 2010)

gnome-vfs nowadays heavily use fuse, so without fuse using it is hardly possible. 
Have you updated your port tree? If it's quite old, it's worh updating.


----------



## chess (May 5, 2010)

Here are the install instructions from another part of the FAQ you referenced:

http://www.freebsd.org//gnome/docs/faq2.html#q1


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

alp said:
			
		

> gnome-vfs nowadays heavily use fuse, so without fuse using it is hardly possible.


It's turned off by default.


```
===> The following configuration options are available for gvfs-1.4.3_2:
     FUSE=off (default) "Enable fuse"
     SAMBA=on (default) "Enable Samba"
     GPHOTO2=on (default) "Enable Gphoto 2 camera support"
     CDDA=on (default) "Enable CDDA"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

devel/gvfs


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 14, 2010)

I reinstalled gnome-2 with doing portmaster

also I did `portupgrade- a  'gvfs'`
now I have

```
#pkg_info | grep 'dvfs'
#dvfs-1.2.3_2
```

but I got some errors after installation 


```
Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100511-30838-lojmqk-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=xorg-
drivers-7.4_2 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=7.4_2 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'x11/xorg' (xorg-7.4_4) because a requisite package 'xorg-drivers-7.4_2' (x11-drivers/xorg-drivers) failed (specify -k to 
force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- math/libgmp4 (port directory error)
	* lang/guile (guile-1.8.6_2)
	! sysutils/cdrtools (cdrtools-2.01_7)	(checksum mismatch)
	! devel/icu (icu-3.8.1_2)	(checksum mismatch)
	* devel/boost-libs (boost-libs-1.39.0)
	* devel/boost-python-libs (boost-python-libs-1.39.0)
	* security/py-pycrypto (py26-pycrypto-2.0.1_4)
	* math/cln (cln-1.3.0)
	* net-im/papyon (py26-papyon-0.4.2)
	! print/ghostscript8 (ghostscript8-8.64_6)	(new compiler error)
	* print/cups-base (cups-base-1.3.10_4)
	* print/hpijs (hpijs-2.1.4_3)
	! multimedia/x264 (x264-0.0.20081218)	(unknown build error)
	! audio/libofa (libofa-0.9.3_3)	(fetch error)
	* print/gv (gv-3.6.7_1)
	* net-im/telepathy-butterfly (py26-telepathy-butterfly-0.5.1)
	* audio/libtunepimp (libtunepimp-0.5.3_4,1)
	* math/libqalculate (libqalculate-0.9.6_5)
	* multimedia/ffmpeg (ffmpeg-0.5,1)
	* print/apsfilter (apsfilter-7.2.8_5)
	* databases/akonadi (akonadi-1.2.1)
	* print/libspectre (libspectre-0.2.2_1)
	! multimedia/libxine (libxine-1.1.16.3_1)	(fetch error)
	* multimedia/phonon-xine (phonon-xine-4.3.1_3)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-ru (ru-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-tr (tr-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-pt (pt-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-sr (sr-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-hu (hu-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-mn (mn-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-ja (ja-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-bn (bn-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! devel/gvfs (gvfs-1.2.3_2)	(install error)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-pl (pl-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-zh_tw (zh_tw-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-fr (fr-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-it (it-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-el (el-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-zh_cn (zh_cn-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-es (es-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-en (en-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-da (da-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	* x11-toolkits/libgnomeui (libgnomeui-2.24.1_1)
	* x11-themes/gnome-themes (gnome-themes-2.26.3.1_1)
	* x11/yelp (yelp-2.26.0_2)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-de (de-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	* devel/bug-buddy (bug-buddy-2.26.0_1)
	* www/evolution-webcal (evolution-webcal-2.26.0_1)
	* multimedia/totem-pl-parser (totem-pl-parser-2.26.2_1)
	* net/ekiga (ekiga-2.0.11_6)
	* sysutils/gconf-editor (gconf-editor-2.26.0_1,1)
	* x11-toolkits/py-gnome2 (py26-gnome-2.26.1_1)
	* www/epiphany (epiphany-2.26.3_4)
	* textproc/gnome-spell (gnome-spell-1.0.8_3)
	* x11-fm/nautilus (nautilus-2.26.3_2)
	* sysutils/brasero (brasero-2.26.3_1)
	* archivers/file-roller (file-roller-2.26.3_1,1)
	* accessibility/gok (gok-2.26.0_1,1)
	* multimedia/cheese (cheese-2.26.3_1)
	* x11/gnome-session (gnome-session-2.26.2_1)
	* www/gtkhtml3 (gtkhtml3-3.26.3_1)
	* x11/gnome-terminal (gnome-terminal-2.26.3.1_2)
	* mail/evolution (evolution-2.26.3_1)
	* graphics/evince (evince-2.26.2_2)
	* mail/evolution-exchange (evolution-exchange-2.26.3_1)
	* graphics/eog (eog-2.26.3_1)
	* accessibility/dasher (dasher-4.10.1_1,2)
	! misc/freebsd-doc-nl (nl-freebsd-doc-20090913)	(checksum mismatch)
	* x11/gnome-panel (gnome-panel-2.26.3_1)
	* sysutils/gnome-power-manager (gnome-power-manager-2.24.4_5)
	* x11-toolkits/libgail-gnome (libgail-gnome-1.20.1_1)
	* sysutils/gnome-control-center (gnome-control-center-2.26.0_2)
	* net/gnome-netstatus (gnome-netstatus-2.26.0_1)
	* net/vinagre (vinagre-2.26.2_1)
	* net/vino (vino-2.26.2_2)
	* deskutils/gnome-utils (gnome-utils-2.26.0_2,1)
	* accessibility/mousetweaks (mousetweaks-2.26.3_1)
	* x11-toolkits/py-gnome-desktop (py26-gnome-desktop-2.26.0_1)
	* accessibility/orca (orca-2.26.3_1)
	* games/gnome-games (gnome-games-2.26.3_1)
	* deskutils/hamster-applet (hamster-applet-2.26.3_1)
	* x11/gdm (gdm-2.26.1_7)
	* deskutils/deskbar-applet (deskbar-applet-2.26.2_1)
	* graphics/kdegraphics4 (kdegraphics-4.3.1)
	* deskutils/alacarte (alacarte-0.12.1_1)
	* deskutils/kdepimlibs4 (kdepimlibs-4.3.1)
	* x11/kdebase4-workspace (kdebase-workspace-4.3.1)
	* x11/kdebase4 (kdebase-4.3.1_1)
	* deskutils/kdepim4-runtime (kdepim-runtime-4.3.1)
	* deskutils/kdepim4 (kdepim-4.3.1_1)
	* net/kdenetwork4 (kdenetwork-4.3.1)
	* sysutils/kdeadmin4 (kdeadmin-4.3.1)
	* x11-clocks/kdetoys4 (kdetoys-4.3.1)
	* devel/kdesdk4 (kdesdk-4.3.1)
	* misc/kdeedu4 (kdeedu-4.3.1)
	* deskutils/kdeplasma-addons (kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1)
	* misc/kdeutils4 (kdeutils-4.3.1_1)
	* x11/kdebase4-runtime (kdebase-runtime-4.3.1_2)
	* www/kdewebdev4 (kdewebdev-4.3.1)
	* multimedia/kdemultimedia4 (kdemultimedia-4.3.1_1)
	* security/seahorse-plugins (seahorse-plugins-2.26.2_3)
	* multimedia/totem (totem-2.26.3_1)
	* audio/sound-juicer (sound-juicer-2.26.1_1)
	* sysutils/gnome-system-tools (gnome-system-tools-2.22.2_1)
	* x11/gnome-applets (gnome-applets-2.26.3_1)
	* net-im/empathy (empathy-2.26.2_1)
	* x11/gnome2 (gnome2-2.26.3)
	! x11-drivers/xorg-drivers (xorg-drivers-7.4_2)	(unknown build error)
	* x11/xorg (xorg-7.4_4)
```

also icons in Gnome did not fixed and still I cant get to Apperance and themes

and when I logging out my Gnome froze and crash with that error

```
Error setting value: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, 
or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details - 1: Failed to get 
connection to session: Did not receive a reply.
```


Anyideas how to fix it step by step, I just started with FreeBSD, so I need a lettle detailed suport.
Thank you for Help.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2010)

Don't mix portmaster and portupgrade. Stick to one, not both.


----------



## MarcoB (May 15, 2010)

ObiektywNy said:
			
		

> I reinstalled gnome-2 with doing portmaster
> 
> also I did `portupgrade- a  'gvfs'`
> now I have
> ...



I think your ports are a bit of a mess. You should update your portstree and clean up before a portupgrade -a:

```
cvsup -g -L 2 /path/to/supfile
portsdb -Fu
pkgdb -FfO
portsclean -CD
portsclean -DD
```

This is at least something I always do before upgrading.


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 16, 2010)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> I think your ports are a bit of a mess. You should update your portstree and clean up before a portupgrade -a:
> 
> ```
> cvsup -g -L2 /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
> ...



I did those steps and
I stuck with that screen now 

```
# portupgrade -a 'gvfs'
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 841 packages found (-1 +1) (...). done]
** Makefile possibly broken: www/gnome-user-share:
        /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libaprutil-1.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
        [: -le: argument expected
        gnome-user-share-2.30.0
        : Your apache does not support DSO modules

/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1473:in `get_pkgname': Makefile broken (MakefileBrokenError)
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:623
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `each'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `catch'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `call'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `parse_in_order'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `catch'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `parse_in_order'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `catch'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `parse_in_order'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1248:in `order!'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1241:in `order'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:565:in `main'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:791:in `initialize'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `new'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2213
```


----------



## MarcoB (May 16, 2010)

Seems your system is missing something related to apache or apr. I've had this problem once but I can't remember what it caused. Best thing to do is reinstall apr and/or apache and see what happens. Also do a portupgrade -a without the 'gvfs' to be sure that all installed ports are upgraded.


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 16, 2010)

I deinstalled apache and now I've got

```
# portupgrade -a
** Stale lock file was found. Removed.
Stale dependency: alacarte-0.12.1_1 --> libxul-1.9.0.17_2 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force.
```

and flowing suggestion I have

```
# pkgdb -FO
--->  Checking the package registry database
Stale origin: 'math/libgmp4': perhaps moved or obsoleted.
-> The port 'math/libgmp4' was removed on 2010-05-02 because:
        "Has expired: Use math/gmp instead."
-> Hint:  libgmp-4.3.1 is required by the following package(s):
        py26-pycrypto-2.0.1_4
        gnome2-2.26.3
        kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1
        kdeedu-4.3.1
        empathy-2.26.2_1
        kdeutils-4.3.1_1
        py26-telepathy-butterfly-0.5.1
        libqalculate-0.9.6_5
        gnome-games-2.26.3_1
        py26-papyon-0.4.2
        kdenetwork-4.3.1
        guile-1.8.6_2
        cln-1.3.0
-> Hint: checking for overwritten files...
 -> No files installed by libgmp-4.3.1 have been overwritten by other packages.
Deinstall libgmp-4.3.1 ? [no]
```


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 16, 2010)

OK I run

```
# pkgdb -F
```
and step by step I select YES 
after asked me about fix stale dependency so I did
now it reinstalling me Apache.

(in progress)

Shoul I reinstall portupgrade -a 'gnome', or just portupgrade -a after? Or any ideas.

I hope it will clean the mess.


----------



## zeiz (May 16, 2010)

I had this and first deinstalled math/libgmp then installed math/gmp and run *pkgdb -F* to fix dependencies.
I would run
`# portupgrade -R gnome2`


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 17, 2010)

> I had this and first deinstalled math/libgmp then installed math/gmp and run pkgdb -F to fix dependencies.



I just did 
	
	



```
#pkg_deinsatll -f libgmp
```
to force deinstallation because it wont let me do this.
After I did make install in /urs/ports/math/gmp that finished installation with

```
If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
specify the full pathname of the library, or use the `-LLIBDIR'
flag during linking and do at least one of the following:
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_LIBRARY_PATH' environment variable
     during execution
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_RUN_PATH' environment variable
     during linking
   - use the `-Wl,-rpath -Wl,LIBDIR' linker flag

See any operating system documentation about shared libraries for
more information, such as the ld(1) and ld.so(8) manual pages.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
test -z "/usr/local/include" || ./install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/include"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 gmp.h '/usr/local/include'
test -z "/usr/local/include" || ./install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/include"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 gmpxx.h '/usr/local/include'
make  install-data-hook

+-------------------------------------------------------------+
| CAUTION:                                                    |
|                                                             |
| If you have not already run "make check", then we strongly  |
| recommend you do so.                                        |
|                                                             |
| GMP has been carefully tested by its authors, but compilers |
| are all too often released with serious bugs.  GMP tends to |
| explore interesting corners in compilers and has hit bugs   |
| on quite a few occasions.                                   |
|                                                             |
+-------------------------------------------------------------+

install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/gmp.info /usr/local/info/dir
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for gmp-5.0.1
===>  Cleaning for gmp-5.0.1
```

So I did "make check".

Now I am in progress of 





> #pkgdm -F


so it fixing ports ( I hope :} )

Thank you all for helping me out of that problem, so far this is good way to know FreeBSD ports.


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 18, 2010)

Ok it finished with that screen

```
Requested 'gtk+-unix-print-2.0 >= 2.19.5' but version of GTK+ is 2.18.7
Requested 'libsoup-gnome-2.4 >= 2.29.91' but version of libsoup is 2.28.2

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables DEPENDENCIES_CFLAGS
and DEPENDENCIES_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/www/epiphany/work/epiphany-2.30.2/config.log", (b) the output of
the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might
be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/epiphany.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/epiphany.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100517-70095-1cv96fs-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/epiphany  (configure error)
Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/local/sbin/portinstall www/epiphany
```


----------



## zeiz (May 18, 2010)

It's maybe good idea not to "dig too deep" reading this  kind of verbosity outputs.
*pkgdb -F* fixes pkd db  not ports. It do corrects dependencies but I've never seen it ends like that itself, probably you answered "yes" to install missing dependency. It would be useful to see what it did before epiphany but anyway I would do this:
`# cd /usr/ports/www/epiphany && make clean && make deinstall && make reinstall`
Since epiphany probably wasn't installed  "make deinstall" is just in case...
The real reason why install of epiphany failed is located before "important" messages: right above first error.
Anyway install/reinstall may help with epiphany that is dependence of gnome2 metapackage.
If success run *pkgdb -F* again.
Sorry if too late: I was out of town.


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 18, 2010)

> # cd /usr/ports/www/epiphany && make clean && make deinstall && make reinstall



OK I did sysinstall to reinstall ports, after I run *pkgdb -F * and I stuck with


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/epiphany && make clean && make deinstall && make reinstall
===>  Cleaning for epiphany-2.26.3_4
===>  Deinstalling for www/epiphany
===>   epiphany not installed, skipping

 epiphany is using libxul for gecko support, but you can
 change that by defining WITH_GECKO to the following values:

   libxul
   firefox

===>  Found saved configuration for epiphany-2.26.3_4
===>  Extracting for epiphany-2.26.3_4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for gnome2/epiphany-2.26.3.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/epiphany-2.26.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for epiphany-2.26.3_4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for epiphany-2.26.3_4
File to patch:
```

grrr I am really thinking to Start from scratch


----------



## SIFE (May 18, 2010)

the best solution i know is to start from scratch ,it will be easier and faster .

```
pkg_delete -f -a
rm -rf /var/db/pkg /usr/local
```
updating ports :

```
portsnap fetch update
```
installing gnome2 from ports ,there are two port (light and complete) mi prefere the light one :

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
make install clean
```
now install Xorg server and its related tools :

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install clean
```
add hald and dbus to rc.conf :

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```
to start GNOME via startx command :

```
echo "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
```
if you prefer to start GNOME automaticly add this to rc.conf :

```
gnome2_enable="YES"
```
don't forget to remove hald and dbus from rc.conf if you add gnome2 there .


----------



## zeiz (May 18, 2010)

Looks you enjoy reading standard verbose messages written by programmers in general (not for your case)... 

Noting was wrong in what you've posted except that you were compiling old version (2.26) again.
However it's also not bad idea to start from scratch: repetition leds to real knowledge (again in general). 

@ SIFE

```
gnome2_enable="YES"
```
Are you sure?


----------



## ObiektywNy (May 19, 2010)

OK I give up I decided to not install extra packages during first installation any more, but only after I decide if I need those 

Thank you for your help, I have a little more light about FreeBSD and packages, it is not like apt_get ot other linux commands but I have fun with BDS.

Meantime I set the same distribution of BSD on another machine with no problems, so with fist one I did the same I just formatted HDD and I installed basic. Now step by step I doing what I need. I have to learn ho to do backup before I mess up working configuration 

Thank you all for participate in that discussion.


----------



## zeiz (May 21, 2010)

I just noticed that xorg-7.5, gnome2-2.30, kde4-4.4.3 metapackages was built for i386 !
That means that having fresh install of FreeBSD 8-RELEASE you can very easy install latest versions of 3 main applications: Xorg, Gnome2 and/or KDE4.
Only problem is that for -RELEASE there is no updated packages. They are built for -STABLE branch.
To get packages from -STABLE  the PACKAGESITE variable could be used to show pkg_add where to look for packages:
`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest[/url][b][color="Red"]/[/color][/b]`
Note: the backslash after "Latest" is critical, don't forget it.
As soon as you set path for pkg_add just run:
`# pkg_add -r xorg`
I prefer to install xorg first and then install gnome or kde. That's because Xorg not always works out of box and often requires some configuration. Gnome, KDE and other  window managers will not work if Xorg wasn't configured properly. Fortunately the configuration is not a big deal.
Compiling of Xorg takes several hours and Gnome - a day or two while package installation takes about an hour for both.
After finishing of xorg installation:
`# ee /etc/rc.conf`
Add 2 lines as SIFE mentioned:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```
At this point I also edit /etc/hosts with appending my host and domain names to the line started with "127.0.0.1":

```
::1                     localhost localhost.my.domain      
127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.my.domain ObiektywNy ObiektywNy.YOURDOMAIN
```
Of course enter your real host and domain names found in /etc/rc.conf in line starting from *hostname=*
Then reboot the computer and login first as regular user then get superuser prompt with "su" and run:

```
# X -configure
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# exit
$ startx
```
If everything is fine *twm* starts presenting 3 terminals on black background. Check if keyboard and mouse work.
If errors appear instead of twm - post here.
If everything works, set PACKAGESITE again (it's unset after reboot) and then run:
`# pkg_add -r gnome2`
Don't pay attention to warnings like "... requires libxcb-1.5 but libxcb-1.6 installed"
Simply install portupgrade:
`# pkg_add -r portupgrade`
and then run:
`# /usr/local/sbin/pkgdb -F`
it will fix all the dependencies. I use this very often (just *pkgdb -F* after first reboot)
To start Gnome from gdm edit /etc/rc.conf and add the line:

```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
This line also enables dbus and hald but nothing wrong happens if you leave those lines as is. Moreover you'll need them if you install KDE or both Gnome and KDE or another WM like fluxbox or whatever else (in this case you would need to comment out "gnome line" by placing *#* in front of it).
Then also edit /etc/fstab by adding this line:

```
proc   /proc    procfs   rw    0   0
```
Now you should successfully reboot to Gnome.

Actually all of this (and much more) is in FreeBSD Handbook (section 5) that is just perfect source to start with.


----------

